# Today is the DAY!!!!



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

I have been really reflecting alot since last night. And today when I awoke I still keept thinking about it all. Now I realized why, today is the day that my life changed. Today is the day I walked in and found my husband with someone else!!!

I wonder if he realizes this to. I will not ask, but I do wonder!

So just for thearpy of some sort. I feel like today is the day I would like to start writing my story. Alot of the stuff is just flooding my thoughts today.. But Now I know why...


----------



## Just Tired Of It All (Oct 22, 2011)

It has been 2 years ago today!


----------

